# Dell Studio 1555 kilka problemów

## tkd89

Witam,

jestem nowym użytkownikiem Gentoo, posiadam laptopa Dell Studio 1555, 

po zainstalowaniu Gentoo pod architekture amd64 mam kilka problemów:

1. brak dźwięku, na forum było kilka podobnych tematów, ale nie znalazłem rozwiązania.

   Laptop posiada 2 karty dźwiękowe, za pomocą alsaconf wybieram karte Intela ale po uruchomieniu kde kmix wyglada jak by był wyciszony, chociaż alsamixer pokazuję, że HDA Intel nie jest. Dodam, że użytkownik jest dodany do grupy audio i przy kompilowaniu jądra sterowniki sdn-hda-intel są jako moduły.

lsmod

```
 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            38256  0

snd_mixer_oss          15096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3132  0

snd_seq_oss            28368  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6808  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50880  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6748  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     3960  1

snd_hda_codec_idt      63312  1

snd_hda_intel          27784  3

snd_hda_codec          58056  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

wl                   1946196  0

snd_hwdep               8224  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                73824  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_page_alloc          9048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

2. wiatrak ciągle chodzi na tych samych obrotach, dosyć głośno, jeżeli temperatura wzrośnie to wskakuje na jeszcze wyższe obrotu i pomimo spadku temp do normalnej nie spadają obroty wiatraczka. Jest uruchomiony acpid.

3. k3b: No CD/DVD writer found oraz Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin not found. Użytkownik jest w grupie plugdev i haldaemon.

4. Po uruchomieniu wicd pokazuje: Could not connect to wicd`s D-Bus interface. Po czym uruchamia się widać normalnie sieci, ale nie łączy z żadną siecią bezprzewodową.

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]

04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12) 
```

emerge --info 

```
 

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4300_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Feb 2010 12:45:01 +0000                                                      

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                              

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                            

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* Broadcom"                                                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd extras fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde laptop mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pyhton python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## lsdudi

ad 3.

```

$ ls /dev/cdrom -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 02-24 00:18 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

$ls /dev/cdrw -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 02-24 00:18 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

$ls /dev/sr0 -l

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 02-24 00:18 /dev/sr0
```

morał dodaj się do grupy cdrom

ad.4 

a masz firmware do b43?

```
 emerge net-wireless/b43-firmware
```

co do alsy

dzwięk z konsoli działa? np w mocp czy mplayerze?

----------

## tkd89

1. Mocp odpowiada FATAL_ERROR: No decoder plugins have been loaded!...

equery list alsa:

```

* installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.21a (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1 (0.9)

 
```

3. Jestem w grupie cdrom i nadal k3b pokazuje to samo.

4. Nie używam b43 ponieważ nie obsługuje tego konkretnego modelu karty, używam sterowników własnościowych net-wireless/broadcom-sta, wczesniej wszystko grało zmieniło się po jakimś czasie, wnioskuje że po instalacji jakiegoś pakietu ale ponieważ laptop stoi na biurku na kablu nie używałem sieci do pewnego momentu i nie zauważyłem w którym momencie się zmieniło.

----------

## soban_

Co do dzwieku to ja konfiguruje go w nastepujacy sposob:

Do /etc/make.conf daje: *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

 w /etc/portage/package.unmask: *Quote:*   

> =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1

 Nastepnie wykonuje:

```
emerge -vq media-sound/alsa-driver
```

 no i reszte juz wiesz alsaconf/alsamixer, jesli masz jeszcze jakas dodatkowo karte to mozesz wykonac:

```
equery uses media-sound/alsa-driver
```

 aby sprawdzic jakie sa dostepne inne karty, nastepnie dopisac je do /etc/make.conf.

W ten sposob praktycznie zawsze mi dzwiek dzialal, gdy bedziesz mial problem z kompilacja alsa-driver to musisz odpowiednio kernela skonfigurowac ( http://paste.pocoo.org/show/178910/ ) - tutaj masz moja konfiguracje kernela. Z gory przepraszam za bledy, ale pisze z pod Windowsa, dlatego co/jak zaznaczyc w kernelu nie moge Ci podac. Uzytkownika mam/dodaje w nastepujacy sposob (z grupami):

```
useradd soban -m -G audio,cdrom,portage,usb,plugdev,video,wheel -s /bin/bash
```

Co do punktu 4 sprobuj:

```
mv /etc/wicd /etc/wicd.old && emerge -vq wicd
```

Mam nadzieje ze sie przyda, powodzenia :-)

----------

## lsdudi

 *tkd89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Jestem w grupie cdrom i nadal k3b pokazuje to samo.
> 
> 

 

a gdzie wskazują podane przez mnie urządzenia? 

 *tkd89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Nie używam b43 ponieważ nie obsługuje tego konkretnego modelu karty, używam sterowników własnościowych net-wireless/broadcom-sta, wczesniej wszystko grało zmieniło się po jakimś czasie, wnioskuje że po instalacji jakiegoś pakietu ale ponieważ laptop stoi na biurku na kablu nie używałem sieci do pewnego momentu i nie zauważyłem w którym momencie się zmieniło.

 

iwconfig działa? karta jest widoczna w systemie ?

być możesz musisz ustawić w wicd odpowiedni driver 

wrzuć /var/log/messages na wklej'a

----------

## tkd89

lsdudi:

```

jack@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/cdrom -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 24  2010 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

jack@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/cdrw -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 24  2010 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

jack@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/sr0 -l

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Feb 24  2010 /dev/sr0  
```

4. tak iwconfig działa, jest widoczna, załadowany moduł wl

/var/log/messages:

http://wklej.org/id/285226/

soban_:

 *Quote:*   

> Co do punktu 4 sprobuj:
> 
> Kod:
> 
> mv /etc/wicd /etc/wicd.old && emerge -vq wicd 
> ...

 

Niestety to nie pomogło, niewiem czemu ale nie moge po tym uruchomić wicd`a.

A co do alsy miałeś racje mam problem z instalacja alsa-driver zaraz spróbuje przekompilować jajko.

BTW. Dziekuję za zainteresowanie i pomoc, doceniam to.

----------

## lsdudi

cdrom -. możesz odczytać jakąkolwiek płytke?

wifi ->  zwróć uwagę na nazwę urządzenia może jest ethX zamiast wlan0

----------

## SlashBeast

Moderacja nie spi to raz, dwa, chaos tutaj jest. Stworz oddzielny temat dla kazdego problemu, inaczej srednio pomoc uzyskasz.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Złamany 13 punkt regulaminu. Zamykam.

----------

